
Data Games – based on real world explorable data - yazr
https://www.slideshare.net/friberger/data-games-presenation-at-redev-2013
======
yazr
A full pdf paper

[http://www.fdg2013.org/program/workshops/papers/PCG2013/pcg2...](http://www.fdg2013.org/program/workshops/papers/PCG2013/pcg2013_5.pdf)

